# Casino games for OS X...



## OmegaMan (May 26, 2003)

Does anyone know of some os x based casino games that are available?

I'd prefer slots....and doesn't have include betting real money (or online infact).  Something arcade-ish, for when Im bored.

Or, if worse comes to worse, classic-based arcade games.  *l*


----------



## ModFather (Jun 18, 2003)

Hoyle Casino 2003 is your ticket.


----------



## Arden (Jun 18, 2003)

Do you ever gamble in real life?  I've been gambling once, and though I had fun, I lost about $50.

I don't know if you can bet real money through a computer game.  Can you?  Have you actually seen this, or done this?


----------



## OmegaMan (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks Modfather!


----------



## suzerain (Jun 21, 2003)

Look here:

http://www.gamedb.com/ssps/0/0/00022

If you want slots, specifically, buy "Slots from Bally Gaming" or "Slots II" from Masque Publishing.

The Hoyle games are good, but they are not native in OS X (they run under Classic).


----------

